# Beethoven - Op. 5 No. 1 - Cello Sonata No. 1 in F major



## HansZimmer (11 mo ago)

How do you rate this piece? There is a comment under the video which highlights how good is the theme at 18:50.


----------



## Bulldog (Nov 21, 2013)

Excellent - one of my favorite cello sonatas along with Beethoven's op. 5/2. I highly recommend Coin/Cohen (period instruments on Harmonia Mundi); might be hard to find.


----------



## Xisten267 (Sep 2, 2018)

I think it's excellent - one of my favorite early Beethoven chamber pieces.


----------



## Kreisler jr (Apr 21, 2021)

I voted "good" although I might put it between good/very good if more nuance was possible. Almost any published work by Beethoven is more than merely good. But both op.5 sonatas are among my least favorite works by Beethoven and I think they are weaker than almost all of the other earlyish chamber and piano music (the violin sonatas op.12 are far superior, I think, and I also prefer the charming and better balanced variations with cello). I find them too long and "blown up" by too much virtuoso passagework. It's true that this feature is not totally absent from some early piano sonatas (esp. op.2/3) but I think Beethoven's handles it better there and it doesn't fit a cello sonata if the piano often dominates with all this passagework (this is a bit better balanced in the rondo than in the first movement and I also like the contrast provided by the (somewhat "hungarian"?) theme mentioned above).


----------



## bharbeke (Mar 4, 2013)

Excellent

Yo-Yo Ma and Emmanuel Ax are absolutely fantastic in how they play the Op. 5 sonatas.


----------

